# Sheep desktop game?!



## Jselesky

does anyone know of that one sheep game where the little sheeps walk aroud your desktop and get into all sorts of shanatigans and malarki?:1angel:


----------



## koala

http://www.ovine.net/sheep_toy.php

Be careful downloading from shareware sites. A few I found which had desktop sheep programs were flagged as potentially dangerous by SiteAdvisor, meaning they might contain spyware.


----------



## simon__

http://www.ahajokes.com/fun_downloads.html


----------



## fish27

can somebody please tell me how to get the annoying creatures of my computer! help!


----------



## koala

fish27, to uninstall any program, go to Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs

Or if the game created a folder in the Start menu, there should be an Uninstall shortcut in there.

Or check the program folder in Windows Explorer for an uninstall exe.


----------



## fish27

thanks for the advice but it doesn't appear in add and remove. found the file but no uninstall option! any more ideas???


----------



## koala

There are several versions of this sheep program. What's the name of the one you have and where did you download it from?

Is it listed in your Startup folder?

Does it have an option to switch it off? You might have to right-click the systray icon to see the options.


----------

